# Home and Garden Buy



## BlueMantis (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello all, I've attached a picture of this odd plant that I have purchased from a local home and garden show that I thought looked interesting. It was super cheap so I thought I would grab it, but there was no information on what it was.  I am curious to know what species this thing is (it feels real enough, even thought the tips seem dyed red) and how to care for it.  Let me know what you think, and I apologize for my newbie ignorance with plants/terrariums ext.


----------



## sdsnybny (Mar 4, 2018)

Its a species of air plant not sure which one and that's not dyed red. Don't put it in soil the roots can never touch soil or it will rot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bulbophyllum (Mar 4, 2018)

It may be Tillandsia ionnantha.  When they flush red like that they are about to bloom.

gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 4, 2018)

I do help growing plants and stuff so I might have an idea, I think those are called sky plants I believe. Although i'm not to certain on the scientific name, they come from Mexico and central america. Where temperatures are warmer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueMantis (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks guys!  I looked up air plants on the interwebs and found a lot of useful information thanks to everyone.  Some of the images I looked at for Tillandsia ionnantha looked very similar to what I had (with a few differences so perhaps a hybrid).  I'm very excited to have this lil guy now.


----------

